# ... The Real Story



## Tom (May 11, 2011)

Some of you have said that I have a cool job. Well, I've only ever shown you all the good stuff. Sure I get to hold a cool bird for a minute once in a great while, or occasionally dodge a dodgy white rhino, but THIS is the real story. Yep. I'm really just a PFE. (Professional Fecal Engineer). This is what I do almost every day. On this day we were in the barn area of Santa Anita Racetrack and I was mucking stalls for our "race" horses. The show is called "Luck" with Nick Nolte, Dustin Hoffman and a few other big names. My dog plays Nick's character's dog in the show, but when the dog is not working, this is what I'm doing. Well either this or messin' around on TFO. They have wifi at Santa Anita. "Luck" is supposed to start airing on HBO sometime pretty soon, I think.












So sorry for misleading you all for so long... I'm just not the cool dude that I make myself out to be...


----------



## Fernando (May 11, 2011)

I knew you weren't cool at all the first time I met you Tom


----------



## Laura (May 11, 2011)

PSS PROFESSIONAL **** SHOVELER

when one works with animals.... it involves all sorts of stuff..


----------



## jackrat (May 11, 2011)

What a load of @%&# ! ROFL Tom,I think every good job involves shoveling a little bit of it,especially if you're in politics! I'm sure taking care of your buisiness the way you do keeps you in demand. I'll be watching for "luck"


----------



## Zouave (May 12, 2011)

So what yer sayin is that yer job stinks? 
(ba-dum CHING)
heheh couldn't resist the set up.


----------



## Isa (May 12, 2011)

Your job is still very cool Tom ! Wow your dog is going to be on a show, how cool


----------



## zoogrl (May 12, 2011)

That's awesome that your dog is going to be on tv! Where did you go to get your PFE degree? Or did you train on the job? ha ha I'm such a dork! I work with animals and the reality of it is, I get peed on, pooped on, bit, scratched, etc daily. And I am at risk of gettting verbally abused by people almost everyday. But I also get all the puppy kisses & kitty head rubs you could ever ask for


----------



## Angi (May 12, 2011)

I don't have HBO, but now a want to see that show. Hmmm...Do I get HBO or go watch it at my sisters house?.......

I don't have HBO, but now a want to see that show. Hmmm...Do I get HBO or go watch it at my sisters house?.......


----------



## Tom (May 12, 2011)

zoogrl said:


> That's awesome that your dog is going to be on tv! Where did you go to get your PFE degree? Or did you train on the job? ha ha I'm such a dork! I work with animals and the reality of it is, I get peed on, pooped on, bit, scratched, etc daily. And I am at risk of gettting verbally abused by people almost everyday. But I also get all the puppy kisses & kitty head rubs you could ever ask for



Ooh! We should have a TFO "Bite Scar" contest. Dean? Up for that?


----------



## dmarcus (May 12, 2011)

You gotta do the bad jobs before you can enjoy the fun one's....


----------



## Kristina (May 12, 2011)

Are you seriously wearing a mask just to clean up a little bit of horse poo? 

I never would have had you pegged for such a sissy....


----------



## coreyc (May 12, 2011)

Kristina's right you got to loss the mask I thought you were a manly man with all those pic's I must say I dont know any more


----------



## TortieLuver (May 12, 2011)

Oh Tom! U R still cool in my book! You could have Mike Rowe (Dirty Jobs) come out and do a show on you! 

I think most of us who have torts could post a picture similar to yours with all that shoveling.


----------



## DeanS (May 12, 2011)

Tom said:


> Ooh! We should have a TFO "Bite Scar" contest. Dean? Up for that?



Which one should I display...the Grizzly bite that peeled the top of my head like a banana? Or the wolf bite to the thigh that had me bleeding for more than 8 hours? Think I'm kidding?!?!?! NOT!


----------



## RV's mom (May 12, 2011)

awwwwwww man! Can I come and work for you? seriously would much rather have a s shoveling job sometimes than work in the hospital. By the way I did go back to work. 3rd day in, slipped on a clear piece of plastic on the floor and .. it wasn't pretty. And besides a dodgy rhino, I think your animals are much easier to care for than my patients.

Oh ~ if you need reference pics, I can get some of me shoveling RVs stuff...

cheers Tom.

teri


----------



## Fernando (May 12, 2011)

oh man! I 've gotta see the grizzly one! Oh, and hear the story behind it too!! 



DeanS said:


> Tom said:
> 
> 
> > Ooh! We should have a TFO "Bite Scar" contest. Dean? Up for that?
> ...


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (May 12, 2011)

Every job has good and bad. In most cases the good should out way the bad, lol....Tom, you still have a great job! I should post a picture of my daily rounds of picking up five gallon buckets of aldabra poo...........lol....

P.S. I do not wear a mask or gloves.....just wash my hands....lol...


----------



## zoogrl (May 12, 2011)

Tom said:


> zoogrl said:
> 
> 
> > That's awesome that your dog is going to be on tv! Where did you go to get your PFE degree? Or did you train on the job? ha ha I'm such a dork! I work with animals and the reality of it is, I get peed on, pooped on, bit, scratched, etc daily. And I am at risk of gettting verbally abused by people almost everyday. But I also get all the puppy kisses & kitty head rubs you could ever ask for
> ...



SWEET!


----------



## terryo (May 12, 2011)

Nick Nolte with YOUR dog......what more could we ask for! As for your "job" Tom, you'd probably be cool no matter what you do.


----------



## Tom (May 12, 2011)

Hey! The mask is for all the dust. I've done it before without one, but it gets pretty miserable after about an hour of shaking out fresh straw bales and stirring up all the dirt. You should see what the boogers look like after a day without a mask... okay, maybe not, but take my word for it, things are much better with a dust mask in those particular stalls.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (May 13, 2011)

Bright side: most animal owners do not get paid for cleaning up after their animals
I still think you are cool, which is not a big endorsement because I am a huge dork!


----------



## Nay (May 13, 2011)

FINALLY, Yvonne and me get a shorts shot!!!!
Thank you.


----------



## Jacob (May 13, 2011)

What A Stinky Job


----------



## Kristina (May 13, 2011)

Tom said:


> Hey! The mask is for all the dust. I've done it before without one, but it gets pretty miserable after about an hour of shaking out fresh straw bales and stirring up all the dirt. You should see what the boogers look like after a day without a mask... okay, maybe not, but take my word for it, things are much better with a dust mask in those particular stalls.



I had 13 head myself, never wore a mask... 

And if you think THAT is bad, try doing up-do's for teenage girls for 12 hours straight on Prom day... By the time you are done, you can glue your nostrils shut with the hairspray you have inhaled...


----------

